# Meow Cosmetics Haul! :3



## QueenOfSnark (Feb 10, 2012)

Since I recently discovered that silicone (amongst other ingredients) was the culprit behind my constant breakouts, I've since purged my stash of everything silicone (bye bye Chanel ;_ and moved on to indie mineral makeup companies. Read tons of stellar reviews on Meow, and after trying a few samples, I was hooked! Their foundation is now my HG, and as a CCL (Crazy Cat Lady) I love the cat-related names.

  	(click to enlarge)





*Top row:* Purrfect Cover Concealer in Slinky Abyssinian | Flawless Feline foundation in Slinky Abyssinian (the tub is HUGE!) I Premiere Puss Primer - Oily skin | Top Cat Finishing Powder | eyeshadows in Claws & Effect, Clawstrophobic, Lioness, Passionate Puss

*2nd row:* Blushes in Isis, Feline-be-Mine, A Lick & a Promise, Kitty Love, Delusions, Nudity, and Centerfold | Crystalline Cat Glow Powder in Citrine


----------

